#  >  > Living And Legal Affairs In Thailand >  >  > Teaching In Thailand >  >  > Resources for Teachers >  >  Videos for teaching

## kingwilly

10-15 minute videos for science
NOVA | scienceNOW | PBS

youtube has some great stuff.
eg 1: music videos 



eg 2: lesson starters 



http://streaming.discoveryeducation.com/
have some good videos, and broken down into small segments, but they require money for full downloads (thank-you firefix downloader  :Wink:  ) and quite a few of the videos are a little oldish now.

i do not rate   teachertube.com complete rubbish, but has potential one day

----------


## kingwilly

Science videos here
:: SCOPE ::

More science videos and demonstrations
Sodium Reacts with Four Acids - Free Science Videos and Lectures

Worksheets to go with those videos (plus lots more)
Listing of all 315 Science Movie Worksheets

----------


## kingwilly

loads of good videos on Teachers TV | Thousands of education programmes on TV and online as well. 

based around the key stages from UK. Also some interesting pedagoical ideas and support.

----------


## kingwilly

more vidoes. stream or download

ABC Science: Video

Dr Karl is great
http://mpegmedia.xxx.xxx.xx/science/...l_20090212.mp3

general science stuff
Science News / Darwin: The Reluctant Mathematician

----------


## kingwilly

periodic table of videos.




> From the University of Nottingham, a video series on the 118 elements.The chemical elements are being brought to life online in a series of YouTube videos filmed at a UK university. The project by a team in Nottingham is designed to stimulate interest in chemistry and comprises videos illustrating each of the 118 elements. They feature a variety of experiments, some of which are too dangerous to be performed in classrooms. The team behind the new guide to the periodic table said it should be complete by the end of July. In the videos, scientists also recall personal anecdotes and amazing facts about each element in the table, from hydrogen (1) to Ununoctium (118).


BBC NEWS | Science/Nature | Elements brought to life online

Their website:
The Periodic Table of Videos - University of Nottingham

And their YouTube channel:

YouTube - periodicvideos's Channel

----------

